# Still Life's



## ivanz (Feb 1, 2022)

I started with a couple flash lights and a simple subject. Have not done still life in a long time but it came back to me. Then I kept going and got a couple nice images. What do you think. Life Jeff said "Trying something new".





I like this one the best. Maybe I'll get my strobes out if I can find them, and some ouzo glasses. May have to empty that out though......


----------



## jeffashman (Feb 1, 2022)

Nice set!


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 1, 2022)

Very nice set.....


----------



## Robshoots (Feb 1, 2022)

Nicely done.  I have some fond, if a bit fuzzy, memories of ouzo.


----------



## ivanz (Feb 2, 2022)

Robshoots said:


> Nicely done.  I have some fond, if a bit fuzzy, memories of ouzo.


Don't we all Rob... The trick is to build endurance like an athlete. No pain no gain.


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 5, 2022)

Nice set.


----------



## ivanz (Feb 6, 2022)

Thanks Guys. Be well.


----------

